# Chapter 2 - Rem 700ml Bolt Conversion - Up date



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Went to the machine shop today and Dave had the two new bushing built for my conversion project.

The thought of the project is in combination with the Canadian 209 Coversion - to turn the gun into a clean gun.

The first modification is to turn the end of the existing hammer into a firing pin.

Second we had to remove some metal from the front face of the bolt to allow room for the bushing. The bushing is drilled in the center to allow the hammer a route to the primer. The face of the bushing now acts as a bolt face holding the primer in the Nipple and preventing blow back pressure from re-Kockinging the action.

After installing the .088 bushing we fired 15 primers, using several different brands, in the shop. There was a hint of blow back on the receiver wall and a very little smooge on the bolt face. No material was found on the hammer spring or the scope sitting above the nipple.

I am hoping to get to the farm with-in the next day or two do some shooting. I plan on shooting T7 and BH from this rifle.

Here is a picture of the most recent work.


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

I was unable to get out to the farm this morning to shoot so this afternoon I took the gun out in the shop and shot 10 primers just for drill.

This is a picture of the breech area after shooting the primers... It does show some soot and primer residue but nothing like what I might expect....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks good.

 Al


----------

